# 455 jd L&G tractor Transmission



## Trigger243 (Oct 3, 2015)

The other day, I had done some work in the wood lot pushing over some small dead pine trees with the loader 40. Was about 30 ft away from the garage when the tractor suddenly stopped. tried forward and reverse. nothing. I thought maybe I had developed a leak and was low on Hydrolic fluid.. nope.. 
Went to drop the fluids out of the transmission and found some small metal parts.. 
So.. pulled the Tuff Torq K91 transmission out and have it on the bench. (yes it's heavy) now need to pull the drive axels off and get it over to the dealer. 
Was thinking of getting into the bottom of the transmission, but I'm not really sure I could get it all back together again. 

I'm curious if other 455 owners here have had a similar problem. When I called over about having the transmission rebuilt, I got the feeling this wasn't the first one that they were going to be looking at. .. 

I was offered a K92 replacement for $6600 dollars.. after i got back off of the floor, we talked about rebuilding this one.. :dazed:

I'll let you know how it goes.. 

Trigger243


----------



## pentland (Jun 25, 2016)

Did you ever get this fixed?


----------

